# Looking for advice from Japnese knife owners on the difference in weight, durability, edge retention



## martincaters1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello and thanks in advance for your time. I am a caterer and have been using Shun classic knives for everything from dicing vegetables to butter flying chicken breast. I like my Shuns however I recently started looking at the hocho knives website and would like to try something different. I like what I am reading about ryusen knives and am hoping someone here can share some experiences with them. The title hopefully explains the different characteristics I am concerned with.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, there is a knife discussion page in the cooking equipment reviews section. 
I suggest you post your knife specific questions there. You will get a lot of advice and opinions.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Mods can move it if they want. Anyway if you're talking about this one, http://www.hocho-knife.com/brands/Ryusen.html it's an OEM blade sold under many names. Sakai takayuki has one like this, yoshihiro has one. I never used the gyuto, but i have a petty sold by JCK as Gekko. Don't like it at all; it's a fat little turd that's hard to sharpen.


----------



## martincaters1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks millions.


----------

